# Powered seat forward problem - 2013 Cruze



## Alejandro (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Tim, 
I have a similar problem. I have good voltage at the plig when moving the switch in both directions and swaping the cables makes it work. How did you resolve it. How do you test voltage plugged? Thanks for your help


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TimO said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 2013 Cruze (60k miles) which recently developed an issue with the powered seat. It will no longer go forward but all other functions still work.
> 
> ...


If you want to do a cheap possible fix (not sure what the new switch costs) try spraying the old switch with plastic safe contact cleaner. This is an old audiophile trick that has pulled many an old Amp / pre-amp or tuner back to life.

But to answer your question, that is what I would conclude - doesn't mean I'm right though.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Awesome post. 2015 Chevy Cruze PN is *PSW17 *


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

sailurman said:


> Awesome post. 2015 Chevy Cruze PN is *PSW17 *


How did I wind up watching both Videos, I don't even need parts??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> How did I wind up watching both Videos, I don't even need parts??


Since I did not see those magical video links, I wanted to make sure you were not accused of hallucinating, so here are a few:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Since I did not see those magical video links, I wanted to make sure you were not accused of hallucinating, so here are a few:


That would be a COUPLE. I'm disappointed!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

PSW17 replaced and drivers seat is once again happy with me able to reach the pedals without a pad behind my back


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sailurman said:


> That would be a COUPLE. I'm disappointed!


A couple is a subset of a few!


----------

